# Log in Boulder Creek Rapid



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Not sure where "Boulder Creek Rapid" is.... location?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Upper Blue?


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

Are you talking about the short 10" dia log on right side near the mid-to-end of the Buttress rapid on Lower Boulder Ck in the canyon? Hopefully someone grabbed the paddle in the park.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

How many more posts before we figure out on which side of the Continental Divide we should be looking??? I'm guessing: west!

Boulder Creek Rapid or Boulder Creek rapid?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

could be Boulder Creek MT


----------



## CREEKER138 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Boulder creek rapid, Upper Blue river, Colorado*

My appologies,Boulder creek rapid, Upper blue, Colorado. Had many drinks last night. Live to paddle another day.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

CREEKER138 thanks for the heads up. fuzz


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Score 1 for the COUNT


----------

